# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  вдохновляющие цитаты

## Lt. Columbo

итак, сегодня мне было скучно на работе и пришел в голову вот этот вопрос: есть ли у вас какие-нибудь любимые*вдохновляющие цитаты* ?? знаю, что у вас есть куча пословиц, а как насчет известных цитат??

----------


## net surfer

_Учиться, учиться и учиться... (c) Ленин_ 
But nobody knows, he meant it or he just tried a new pen. 
Ну как, вдохновило? ;)

----------


## Gerty

_"Лечиться, лечиться и лечиться!" (жена Ленина)_  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

Ну как, вдохновило?  ::  
очень,  я берусь за учебу   ::

----------


## net surfer

Давай :) 
Another one for the road:   _Тяжело в учении - легко в бою (с) Суворов_

----------


## CTPEKO3A

Цитата из фильма подойдет? 
- Жить - хорошо!
- А хорошо жить - еще лучше..

----------


## Pioner

> Давай  
> Another one for the road:   _Тяжело в учении - легко в бою (с) Суворов_

 тяжело в лечении - легко в гробу (с) тоже кто-то.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Цитата из фильма подойдет? 
> - Жить - хорошо!
> - А хорошо жить - еще лучше..

 - А потом вас там публично выпорют, как бродяг, и отправят в Сибирь убирать снег…
- Весь?…
- Да.

----------


## saibot

моя любимая цитата: 
"каждое утро, когда я проснусь, я смотрю на Форбс список самых богатых людей в Америке.  Если я не по списку, то на работу хожу."

----------


## Pioner

> моя любимая цитата: 
> "каждое утро, когда я проснусь, я смотрю на Форбс список самых богатых людей в Америке.  *Если я не по списку, то на работу хожу*."

 "Если я не в списке..." или "если меня нет в списке..." 
Фраза - супер!

----------


## saibot

arrghh!?!?!  Really?  Stupid lying website...it told me по списку!!!   ::

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by CTPEKO3A  Цитата из фильма подойдет? 
> - Жить - хорошо!
> - А хорошо жить - еще лучше..   - А потом вас там публично выпорют, как бродяг, и отправят в Сибирь убирать снег…
> - Весь?…
> - Да.

 О! мой любимый фильм! 
- Мужик, карету починишь?
- Ну, за день починю.
- А за два?
- Можно и за два.
- А за три?
- Ежали постраться, можно и за три.
- А за неделю?!
- Нууу, барин, ты задачи задаешь. Тут помощник нужен, homo sapiens, иначе не справлюсь.

----------


## Pioner

> arrghh!?!?!  Really?  Stupid lying website...it told me по списку!!!

 what website?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> О! мой любимый фильм! 
> - Мужик, карету починишь?
> - Ну, за день починю.
> - А за два?
> - Можно и за два.
> - А за три?
> - Ежали постраться, можно и за три.
> - А за неделю?!
> - Нууу, барин, ты задачи задаешь. Тут помощник нужен, homo sapiens, иначе не справлюсь.

   ::   
- Хочешь большой и чистой любви?
- А кто ж ее не хочет...
- Приходи седня ночью на сеновал....

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  О! мой любимый фильм! 
> - Мужик, карету починишь?
> - Ну, за день починю.
> - А за два?
> - Можно и за два.
> - А за три?
> - Ежали постраться, можно и за три.
> - А за неделю?!
> - Нууу, барин, ты задачи задаешь. Тут помощник нужен, homo sapiens, иначе не справлюсь.      
> ...

 ага, только там еще так:
- Селянка! Хочешь большой и чистой любви?
...
...
- Зачем мне кузнец? Я что лошадь? Меня подковывать не надо!
- Вы же мне предложение изволите делать, а он мне вместо папы, благословлять будет.
- Так, все свободна!

----------


## Pioner

и из другого любимого (отгадаешь?): 
- А еще я скажу мужу, и он превратит Вас в крысу.
- А кто у нас муж?
- Волшебник.
- Предупреждать надо.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

обыкновенное чудо!

----------


## Pioner

Вах, супер! Откуда такое хорошее знание русских фильмов? 
А "Любовь и Голуби" тоже знаешь?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

просто люблю русские фильмы! 
Кстати: 
какая разница между: 
отгадать - угадать -догадать(ся) 
"Любовь и Голуби" смотрел один раз, но не всё понял... 
ну, отгадаешь откуда этот разговор: 
- Наверное, мне бы надо...
- Не надо.
...
- Теперь вот такое предложение: а что, если...
- Не стоит.
- Ясно... Тогда может быть нужно...
- Не нужно.
- Понятно. Разрешите хотя бы...
- Вот это попробуйте.

----------


## adoc

2 e-z   ::   
Бриллиантовая рука

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ага! Ну а этот (и это действительно трудно): 
Ясность - это одна из форм полного тумана 
печение к тому, кто может (без помочи) угадать!

----------


## FL

Ничего, и 12 серий наизусть заучить можно. (И 14 томов Юлиана Семенова про Штирлица тоже). 
Мюллер из кинофильма "Семнадцать мгновений весны": "Штирлиц, ясность - это одна из форм полного тумана".  
Это когда Мюллер Штирлица посадил в камеру, а после всего этого Штирлиц  говорит:
"За этот день я устал от игр, хочу ясности". 
Еще из "17 мгновений:
"Что знают двое, то знает свинья",
"Я завещал детям: будь проклята любая демократия в нашем Рейхе. Всякая демократия в нашей стране чревата только одним. <..> Чем больше мы имеем свобод, тем скорее нам хочется СС, тайной полиции, концлагерей, всеобщего страха! Только тогда мы чувствуем себя спокойными",
(
Кстати, прошу обратить внимание, это один из самых любимых фильмов в Советском Союзе. Фильм сделан в 1974 году. И как он вяжется с расхожими представлениями о Советском Союзе, что там весь народ жил в страхе и т.д. и т.п. Что-то здесь явно не стыкуется  :: 
)
"Вообще, я чувствую в себе призвание оппозиционера, трибуна, вождя. Люди покоряются моему напору, логике мЫшления",
"Удел вождя - скромность! Профессия вождя - точное соотнесение обещаний с их выполнением!"

----------


## FL

Еще про "17 мгновений" 
Когда Парфенов в своем фильме, посвященном фильму «Семнадцать мгновений весны», спрашивает Татьяну Лиознову: «В фильме остается недосказанность … Что же будет дальше с героем? Вы оставляете его на полпути в Берлин..» Она ответила, что всем настроением картины она показывает, что будет со Штирлицем, но прерывает рассказ, т. к. не хочет быть свидетелем этого ... Поэтому фильм кончается хроникой взятия Берлина и Нюрнбергского процесса – всего того, что уже не увидит герой картины. Этим подчеркивается, что жизнь прожита не зря, что дело сделано… 
Т. е., Лиознова как режиссер «Семнадцати мгновений» видела впереди гибель главного героя в Берлине (со всеми жуткими подробностями – пытки в гестапо и т. д.) и строила свою картину, отталкиваясь именно от этого. 
Это расходится с видением автора книги – Юлиана Семенова.
У Семенова есть целый цикл книг, где Штирлиц является сквозным героем.
Всего 13 романов и одна повесть, «Семнадцать мгновений весны» – это только один роман из этого цикла – по хронологии событий он стоит в середине действия. Т. е. Штирлиц в Берлине не погибает, хотя Юлиану Семенову – очень крепкому сюжетнику пришлось приложить немало усилий, чтобы главный герой остался в живых. 
Вообще, там огромный материал для создания сериала длиной почти с целый XX век. Действие первой книги начинается в 1921 году, а действие последней происходит в 1968 году. Есть экскурсы в 1919 год, в детство Штирлица и биографию его родителей. 
Конечно, о реальном создании подобного сериала, я считаю, речь идти не может. Это понятно, после гениального творения Лиозновой, зритель не принял бы другой вариант, сделанный уже в манере другого времени. Жанр этих романов – интеллектуальная дуэль, вряд ли может быть воспроизведен в современном сериале, для которого основное – это экшен – погоня и стрельба. Здесь же на протяжении всех романов Штирлиц никого не убивает ( провокатор Клаус является единственным исключением). 
Юлиан Семенов писал свои романы не в хронологическом порядке, а заходя вперед, потом возвращаясь. Также правил и дополнял некоторые части уже написанных романов. В тексте видны задумки и ссылки на действия, которые так и не написаны в подробном изложении. К сожалению, Юлиан Семенов умер довольно рано - в 63 года (если правильно помню), как раз в октябре 1993 года в разгар известных событий. Очевидно, что некоторые задумки, для которых оставлено место в сюжете остались не воплощенными. 
Последний роман - «Отчаяние» написан в конце перестройки, и посвящен периоду 1948-1953 год, где Штирлиц попадает в жернова машины репрессий и проходит все круги ада. Он получает приговор – высшая мера социальной защиты – расстрел, который остается не исполненным, т. к. Штирлиц нужен Берии как карта в игре. Его жена и сын, которые из-за него тоже попадают в этот маховик, тоже подвергаются адским истязаниям, и в конечном итоге – расстреляны. Короче, роман очень трагический. 
Но, как уже раньше упомянуто не последний по хронологии сюжетных действий – последний «Бомба для председателя» происходит в 1968 году. 
Часть этих романов экранизирована, но они при этом изменены – Штирлиц как герой и все сюжетные линии с ним связанные убраны. 
Среди таких можно назвать: 
«Бриллианты для диктатуры пролетариата» (время действия 1921 год)-  
переделка сюжета очень существенная, - Штирлиц здесь практически главный герой, есть линия с его отцом-меньшевиком, который по мандату едет в Сибирь, чтобы спасать достояние культуры – библиотеки и т. д., которое гибнет в условиях гражданской войны. Его убивают (машина, на которой он ехал, случайно натыкается на дороге на отряд зажиточных крестьян – кулаков, которые пробираются в Китай). 
Очень интересно описана гражданская война («Бриллианты для диктатуры пролетариата» и «Пароль не нужен») – нет никакой шаблонности. 
«Майор Вихрь»  
- здесь по книге один из разведчиков в группе Вихря – сын Штирлица, там есть сцена их случайной встречи,  
«Бомба для председателя»  
- здесь есть старые знакомые Айсман и Холтофф. 
====================================== 
Книги про Штирлица – действие в хронологическом порядке, для справки проставлены даты и место действия. Если не напрягает читать электронный вариант, см. сайт -  http://www.fictionbook.ru/en/genre/hist ... emenovich/ 
Там можно скачать все тексты. 
Список романов про Штирлица
(когда откроете этот сайт,
увидите раздел «Политические хроники» - там все эти книги в хронологическом порядке действий и есть). 
1. Бриллианты для диктатуры пролетариата (1921 Москва-Ревель(Эстония))
2. Пароль не нужен (1922 Москва-Владивосток)
3. Нежность (1927 Шанхай) 
4. Испанский вариант (1936 Испания) 
5. Альтернатива (май 1941 Югославия) 
6. Третья карта (июнь 1941 на границе с СССР(Украина) - Львов) 
7. Майор «Вихрь» (1944 Краков(Польша))
8. Семнадцать мгновений весны (февраль-март 1945 Берлин) 
9. Приказано выжить (апрель 1945 Берлин) 
10. Экспансия - I (октябрь-ноябрь 1946 Мадрид) 
11. Экспансия - II (декабрь 1946 Парагвай-Аргентина) 
12. Экспансия - III (1947 Аргентина-Чили) 
13. Отчаяние (1948-1953 Москва, Лубянка)
14. Бомба для председателя (1967 Москва, ГДР, ФРГ) 
====================================
Кстати, настоящая фамилия Штирлица - Владимиров Всеволод Владимирович.
Исаев Максим Максимович, - вопреки распространенному мнению, - его псевдоним времен гражданской войны.

----------


## net surfer

Кстати, а куда подевался наш *JJ*?

----------


## FL

Юлиан Семенов о "Семнадцати мгновениях весны". 
Цитата с сайта http://semenov-yulian.bookru.net/cont/17_mgnov/1.html
(там тоже можно читать книги про Штирлица: открываются постранично, но у них неполный список - только 10 романов из 14).  
ОТ АВТОРА 
(к циклу "Позиция")   
Дорогой товарищ! 
Читатель в своих письмах часто спрашивает: каков процент исторической правды в моих хрониках о Штирлице, какова его послевоенная судьба - до того момента, как он вновь появился в моих книгах "Экспансия" и "Бомба для председателя"?
Искусство - а литература является его важнейшим подразделением (да простится мне это сугубо военное определение) - обязано быть сродни сказке, которая, по Пушкину, "ложь, да в ней намек, добру молодцу урок".
Конечно же, Штирлиц - вымысел, вернее - обобщение. Не было одного Штирлица. Однако было немало таких разведчиков, как Штирлиц.
А вот факт переговоров Даллеса - Вольфа был.
А самого Карла Вольфа, обергруппенфюрера СС, начальника личного штаба Гиммлера, я не так давно разыскал в ФРГ, - вполне бодрый восьмидесятилетний нацист, ни в чем не отступивший от былых принципов расизма, антикоммунизма и антисоветизма: "Да, я был, есть и остаюсь верным палладином фюрера". И таких нацистов - высших офицеров СС - в Западной Германии более пяти тысяч. Многие из них устроили торжественные похороны
главному военному преступнику адмиралу Деницу, осужденному в Нюрнберге; за гробом преемника Гитлера шли "старые борцы", их снимало телевидение и они не прятались камер, а, наоборот, красовались перед объективами, эти нацистские недобитки, выпускающие ныне свои мемуары, в которых восхваляется "эра национал-социализма". Сейчас эти бандиты вновь стали
весьма состоятельными людьми, что позволяет им финансировать пропаганду гитлеризма, содействовать массовому изданию книг, в которых молодежи
пытаются втолковать, что, мол, Гитлер - "обманутый идеалист", что он был "лучшим другом молодежи", что при нем "не было безработицы", что при нем "был порядок". Порядок был, "новый порядок" - когда в крематорий
отправляли по очереди, вроде как в баню; порядок был - но по карточкам:
мясо - норма на неделю, хлеб - норма на день; порядок был - попробуй покритиковать "идеалиста" за то, что твой отец погиб на Восточном фронте за его, "идеалиста", бредовую идею "мирового владычества" - завтра же
очутишься в концлагере или попадешь под гильотину.
Снова собираются "судетские" и "кенигсбергские" землячества гитлеровцев, - бандиты мечтают о реванше; коричневый ужас царствует в Чили и Парагвае; юаровские расисты снабжают бандитские группировки в Анголе
гитлеровским оружием: совсем недавно бойцы революционной Анголы передали мне нацистский "вальтер-полицай", пистолет, который выдавали эсэсовцам; ныне он попал в руки новых "борцов за свободу и демократию".
Значит, задача литературы состоит в том, чтобы противостоять фашизму - во всех его проявлениях.
Значит, задача литературы состоит в том, чтобы хранить память, ибо человечество ныне живо лишь благодаря тому, что двадцать миллионов советских людей погибли, защищая Завтра нашей планеты. Память о тех, кто ушел, чтобы мы остались, - священна; никто не забыт, и ничто не забыто.
Священна память и о тех бойцах с фашизмом, которые погибли не в танковой атаке, не в воздушном бою и не в стремительном броске на вражеские окопы, а на незримом фронте. Священна память Николая Кузнецова, Рихарда Зорге, Маневича, Медведева, Шандора Радо и других, чьи имена еще не известны нам, но обязательно станут известны, и тогда этим Героям будут посвящены книги и фильмы.
Цикл новых романов, объединенных общим названием "Позиция", обязан быть предварен именно этим томом; читатель должен знать, что попытки ряда нацистских главарей сговориться с Даллесом весной сорок пятого не были случайностью. События, происшедшие в мире в 1946-1947 годах, свидетельствуют об этом с неумолимой очевидностью.
Ежедневно я получаю множество писем от читателей. Иные корреспонденты прямо-таки требовали: "Продолжайте работать над романами о Штирлице!" К такого рода корреспондентам, кстати говоря, относится и Жорж Сименон: "В своих политических хрониках Вы имеете уникальную возможность через судьбу вашего Штирлица показать историю недавнего прошлого; она того
заслуживает".
Пишешь не для кого-то, но именно для читателя. Самое важное для литератора - ощущение нужности твоего дела людям. Вот я и сел за новые романы о Штирлице, впрямую связанные с законченным уже циклом "Альтернатива".
Гонорар от этой книги передаю в фонд ликвидации последствий аварии на Чернобыльской АЭС. 
ЮЛИАН СЕМЕНОВ 
Примечание: цикл "Позиция" это - 
Приказано выжить (1945)
Экспансия - I (1945)
Экспансия - II (1946)
Экспансия - III (1947)

----------


## Rtyom

> Кстати, а куда подевался наш *JJ*?

 Резонный вопрос!   ::  
Я тоже недавно об этом думал.

----------


## Indra

Томится в садово-огородных либо турецко-египетских застенках?

----------


## Pioner

> ага! Ну а этот (и это действительно трудно): 
> Ясность - это одна из форм полного тумана 
> печение к тому, кто может (без помочи) угадать!

 yes, that one from Брилиантова рука was easy.  
This frase - no idea.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

печение к Флу! Горжусь вами! Пионер наверно не смотрел 17 мгновенний весны...   ::  вам не стыдно?   ::   
Ну, а эты? 
- Я вытащил самый главный собачий билет. 
- Господин барон уже три раза про Вас спрашивал: «Не пришел, говорит, господин пастор?». Нет, говорю, не пришел… «Ну и слава Богу, говорит». Очень Вас ждет… 
- А у вас ботиночки на тонкой подошве. Простудитесь, заболеете и умрете.

----------


## FL

> - А у вас ботиночки на тонкой подошве. Простудитесь, заболеете и умрете.

 "Ирония судьбы или с легким паром".

----------


## net surfer

Не совсем в тему, но довольно интересная история про человека который выжил после... в общем сами почитайте. Может быть кого-то вдохновит...  http://www.livejournal.com/users/avvadonn/1504.html

----------


## Pioner

> печение к Флу! Горжусь вами! Пионер наверно не смотрел 17 мгновенний весны...   вам не стыдно?

 Стыдно, очень стыдно. Последний раз смотрел, наверное, лет 20 назад.  ::    

> Ну, а эты?

 эти?  ::    

> - Я вытащил самый главный собачий билет.

 "Собачье сердце" (один из моих любимых)   

> - Господин барон уже три раза про Вас спрашивал: «Не пришел, говорит, господин пастор?». Нет, говорю, не пришел… «Ну и слава Богу, говорит». Очень Вас ждет…

 "Тот самый Мюнгаузен" (блин, прямо издеваешься, телевизора сейчас у меня нет, а пересмотреть хочется)   

> - А у вас ботиночки на тонкой подошве. Простудитесь, заболеете и умрете.

 FL got that, I didn't.

----------


## Pioner

Ok, my phrases: 
"Не бейте меня по голове, это у меня больное место!" 
- Сколько у Вас детей?
- Двое. Мальчик и... еще один мальчик. 
"Ой, а ты Горького не любишь? Я ж не знала!"  
*the last one should be hard for you.

----------


## FL

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  печение к Флу! Горжусь вами! Пионер наверно не смотрел 17 мгновенний весны...   вам не стыдно?     Стыдно, очень стыдно. Последний раз смотрел, наверное, лет 20 назад.

 Если лет 20 назад - ничего удивительного.
В этом году на день Победы его показывали: все серии за один день - издеваются над народом.
И за месяц до Дня Победы тоже показывали по другому каналу, но в очень неудобное время - 11 утра.

----------


## FL

А эти?  
“Не учите меня жить – лучше помогите материально”. 
“Ты туда не ходи - ты сюда ходи, а то снег башка попадёт – совсем мёртвый будешь”. 
“Маленькая ложь рождает большое недоверие”. 
“Улыбайтесь, господа! Мы стали слишком серьезны…А ведь самые большие глупости на Земле совершаются именно с эти выражением лица!” 
“Мы приветствуем наших героев, в трудной борьбе отстоявших спортивную честь нашей страны”.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ok, my phrases: 
> "Не бейте меня по голове, это у меня больное место!" 
> - Сколько у Вас детей?
> - Двое. Мальчик и... еще один мальчик. 
> "Ой, а ты Горького не любишь? Я ж не знала!"  
> *the last one should be hard for you.

 Well the first two are Служебный Роман 
The last one no ponyatie I have!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А эти?  
> “Не учите меня жить – лучше помогите материально”. 
> “Ты туда не ходи - ты сюда ходи, а то снег башка попадёт – совсем мёртвый будешь”. 
> “Маленькая ложь рождает большое недоверие”. 
> “Улыбайтесь, господа! Мы стали слишком серьезны…А ведь самые большие глупости на Земле совершаются именно с эти выражением лица!” 
> “Мы приветствуем наших героев, в трудной борьбе отстоявших спортивную честь нашей страны”.

 1. москва слезам не верит
2. Девчата
3. ??
4. Тот самый Мбюнхаузен
5. ??

----------


## adoc

2. Джентльмены удачи 
One of my favorite: Ты что, скрипач, дальтоник?

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  печение к Флу! Горжусь вами! Пионер наверно не смотрел 17 мгновенний весны...   вам не стыдно?     Стыдно, очень стыдно. Последний раз смотрел, наверное, лет 20 назад.    Если лет 20 назад - ничего удивительного.
> В этом году на день Победы его показывали: все серии за один день - издеваются над народом.
> И за месяц до Дня Победы тоже показывали по другому каналу, но в очень неудобное время - 11 утра.

 Я живу в стране где это не показывают. Кстати. как-то взял в прокате кассеты, хотел посмотреть, но не получилось.

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  Ok, my phrases: 
> "Не бейте меня по голове, это у меня больное место!" 
> - Сколько у Вас детей?
> - Двое. Мальчик и... еще один мальчик. 
> "Ой, а ты Горького не любишь? Я ж не знала!"  
> *the last one should be hard for you.   Well the first two are Служебный Роман 
> The last one no ponyatie I have!

 The last one is tough. Криминальный Талант. Half of the movie is a boring pseudo-detective, but half of it is increadible strong dialog of a girl who pretended to be a prostitute but used sleeping pills to actually steal money and a detective on the other side. Very strong movie. I do recommend.  
The role of prostitute by daughter of Mark Zakharov, the director of Обыкновенное Чудо, Мюнхгаузен, Формула Любви etc. Very talanted actress, not very attractive though. You could see her in Формула Любви she played селянка there.

----------


## Pioner

this should be easy: 
- Ну трудно же без соли!
- Соль - это белая смерть.
- Я думал, сахар это белая смерть.
- Нет, сахар - это сладкая смерть.
- А хлеб?
- Хлеб вообще отрава.
- Эх, я бы сейчас горбушечкой отравился бы.

----------


## FL

> “Мы приветствуем наших героев, в трудной борьбе отстоявших спортивную честь нашей страны”.

 It is more right:
“Мы приветствуем наших героев, в *трудных условиях* отстоявших спортивную честь нашей страны".

----------


## FL

> Originally Posted by FL  А эти?  
> “Не учите меня жить – лучше помогите материально”. 
> “Ты туда не ходи - ты сюда ходи, а то снег башка попадёт – совсем мёртвый будешь”. 
> “Маленькая ложь рождает большое недоверие”. 
> “Улыбайтесь, господа! Мы стали слишком серьезны…А ведь самые большие глупости на Земле совершаются именно с эти выражением лица!” 
> “Мы приветствуем наших героев, в трудной борьбе отстоявших спортивную честь нашей страны”.   1. москва слезам не верит
> 2. Девчата
> 3. ??
> 4. Тот самый Мбюнхаузен
> 5. ??

 1. "12 стульев" Остап Бендер
2. "Джентльмены удачи".
3. "17 мгновений весны".
4. "Тот самый Мюнхаузен". 
5. "Мертвый сезон". Классический фильм про советских разведчиков (с Банионисом в главной роли).
“Мы приветствуем наших героев, в трудных условиях отстоявших спортивную честь нашей страны". - из сцены встречи в аэропорту.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> this should be easy: 
> - Ну трудно же без соли!
> - Соль - это белая смерть.
> - Я думал, сахар это белая смерть.
> - Нет, сахар - это сладкая смерть.
> - А хлеб?
> - Хлеб вообще отрава.
> - Эх, я бы сейчас горбушечкой отравился бы.

 It should be easy, but it ain't... I seem to remember it, but I can't...
I haven't seen Криминальный талант yet, I might check my local video store for it later this week...  
I have all twelve 17 мгн весны on my computer, Pioner, u want?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by FL  “Не учите меня жить – лучше помогите материально”.   1. москва слезам не верит   1. "12 стульев" Остап Бендер

 не смотрел этот фильм (по-моему он очень длинный?), но я помню что в "Москва слезам не верит" такая же фраза была. Эта девка (Людмила?) в машине на проезде в дачу... Ошиблюсь?

----------


## Gerty

> не смотрел этот фильм (по-моему он очень длинный?), но я помню что в "Москва слезам не верит" такая же фраза была. Эта девка (Людмила?) в машине на проезде в дачу... Ошиблюсь?

 Ошибкой было назвать хорошую девушку "девкой"   ::  
В старинных (до 19 века) текстах ты можешь найти слово "девка" как синоним "простая девушка", но в наше время "девка" - это грубое слово ("a whore", actually   ::  ).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ooooooooops   ::   ::  буду учитывать!   ::  Спасибо!

----------


## FL

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote=FL][quote="kalinka_vinnie" :: vormxgh][quote=FL]
“Не учите меня жить – лучше помогите материально”.
[/quote]
1. москва слезам не верит
[/quote] 
1. "12 стульев" Остап Бендер
[/quote] 
не смотрел этот фильм (по-моему он очень длинный?), но я помню что в "Москва слезам не верит" такая же фраза была. Эта девка (Людмила?) в машине на проезде в дачу... Ошиблюсь?[/quote :: vormxgh] 
“Не учите меня жить – лучше помогите материально” - изначально из романа "12 стульев" Ильфа и Петрова. Там весь роман на цитаты растащен. 
Были две экранизации романа «12 стульев».
Первая – старый черно-белый фильм (режиссер Л.Гайдай). Он короткий: то ли одна, то ли две серии. 
Вторая – экранизация 1976 года (режиссер М. Захаров). Миронов в роли Бендера. IMHO, этот фильм намного интереснее. 
Вот описание:
[url="http://findfilm.com.ru/leningrad/film/1109.htm"]http://findfilm.com.ru/leningrad/film/1109.htm[/url]
«
Замечательная экранизация бессмертной книги Ильфа и Петрова поставлена в жанре мьюзикла. Миронов в роли Бендера, а Папанов в роли Воробьянинова. Прекрасные музыка, песни, танцы (например, Миронов - Полищук). Созвездие актеров. Авторский текст читает Зиновий Гердт. Фильм из четырех серий, снятый для телевидения, вышел на двух кассетах (2:11 и 2:37). Текст песен Ю. Михайлова.»   

> Эта девка (Людмила?) в машине на проезде в дачу... Ошиблюсь?

 Людмилу тут лучше девицей назвать: "Эта девица Людмила..."

----------


## JJ

> Ошибкой было назвать хорошую девушку "девкой"   
> В старинных (до 19 века) текстах ты можешь найти слово "девка" как синоним "простая девушка", но в наше время "девка" - это грубое слово ("a whore", actually   ).

 Ну не совсем так... слово грубоватое, согласен, но совсем не whore.... в шутку можно и так сказать, я иногда дочерей зову - "Девки! А ну быстро сюда!!!"  ::

----------


## Lampada

Гулящая девка - это да, плохо.

----------


## Pioner

> Гулящая девка - это да, плохо.

 Гулящая девушка - лучше?   ::

----------


## Gerty

Да ладно вам придираться, не назовете ж вы  девкой постороннюю деву - без никаких прилагательных не назовете   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Гулящая девка - это да, плохо.   Гулящая девушка - лучше?

 "Гулящая девка" - устойчивое словосочетание, а выражение "гулящая девушка" - дешёвое оригинальничание. 
Примеры из Yandex:   _"WINDOWS - это гулящая девка, которая и не красива и глупа, все ее ненавидят, но все пользуются, точнее используют, ценя ее доступность."  
"Страна как гулящая девка, на... авшись, пьяная, похрапывает. " 
"М. Цветаева. Том 1. Стихотворения
 Из строгого, стройного храма
       Ты вышла на визг площадей...
       - Свобода! - Прекрасная Дама
       Маркизов и русских князей. 
       Свершается страшная спевка,-
       Обедня еще впереди!
       - Свобода!- Гулящая девка
       На шалой солдатской груди! 
       26 мая 1917  
       (Бальмонт, выслушав: - Мне не нравится - твое презрение к девке!
       Я - обижен эа девку! Потому что - (блаженно-заведенные глаза) - иная девка...
       Я: - Как жаль_, что я не могу тебе ответить: - [Как и иной солдат...])"  
"А ты ожидал чего-то нового от этой замученной, как портовая гулящая девка, идеи?"  
"Так что на сегодняшний день, Демократия - это гулящая девка, "к которой не зарастет народная тропа", как заявляла одна ироничная иллюстрация в Огоньке ..."_

----------


## Pioner

Герти прав, своих знакомых дэвушек или женщин я могу назвать девками, в шутку, но только если у них есть чувтво юмора. А так... острожней надо бы, по морде можно схлопотать.

----------


## Pioner

Герти, не помню где ты дала ссылку на свою книгу, но пишешь ты замечательно!

----------


## Vesh

> Герти прав, своих знакомых дэвушек или женщин я могу назвать девками, в шутку, но только если у них есть чувтво юмора. А так... острожней надо бы, по морде можно схлопотать.

 Можно и схлопотать, но можно и...   ::   ::

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  Герти прав, своих знакомых дэвушек или женщин я могу назвать девками, в шутку, но только если у них есть чувтво юмора. А так... острожней надо бы, по морде можно схлопотать.   Можно и схлопотать, но можно и...

 ну ты понял.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

для обновления темы: откуда эти фразички? 
- а я ем яблоко, и смотрю в окно. 
- Я же тебе говорила, что нож нужно держать в правой руке, остолоп! Что подумает о тебе наша гостья?
- Я жабыл… 
- В конце концов, всем женщинам свойственны черты милиционера. Сначала они говорят: «Давайте не будем!», а потом: «Следуйте за мной»!

----------


## FL

> - В конце концов, всем женщинам свойственны черты милиционера. Сначала они говорят: «Давайте не будем!», а потом: «Следуйте за мной»!

 "Три плюс два"

----------


## Triton

> - Я же тебе говорила, что нож нужно держать в правой руке, остолоп! Что подумает о тебе наша гостья? 
> - Я жабыл…

 "Москва слезам не верит"  ::

----------


## Triton

> -Были две экранизации романа «12 стульев». 
> Первая – старый черно-белый фильм (режиссер Л.Гайдай). Он короткий: то ли одна, то ли две серии.

 Почему чёрно-белый? Мне явственно помнится, что этот фильм был цветной. Чёрно-белым был "Золотой телёнок" с Юрским. Кстати, сейчас вроде новую версию снимают, с Меньшиковым. Не знаю, что из этого выйдет, но лучше, чем Зиновий Гердт, Паниковского уже никто не сыграет, имхо.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  - В конце концов, всем женщинам свойственны черты милиционера. Сначала они говорят: «Давайте не будем!», а потом: «Следуйте за мной»!   "Три плюс два"

 Правильно, дорогой FL! (Кстати, вы знали, что если вы используете те же кнопки, как ваше имя на клавиатуре по-русски как по-английски... получается ад? случайность?   ::  )   

> "Москва слезам не верит"

 Правильно! Немножко разочарован что FL не догадался   ::   ::   
А первый? Дополнительно: 
-Надоело это, надоело это, надоело это...
-А я ем яблоко и смотрю в окно. 
Песня из кое-чего фильма!

----------


## FL

> Кстати, вы знали, что если вы используете те же кнопки, как ваше имя на клавиатуре по-русски как по-английски... получается ад? случайность?   )

 Это просто совпадение, без задней мысли.

----------


## FL

> -Были две экранизации романа «12 стульев». 
> Первая – старый черно-белый фильм (режиссер Л.Гайдай). Он короткий: то ли одна, то ли две серии. 
> 			
> 		  Почему чёрно-белый? Мне явственно помнится, что этот фильм был цветной. Чёрно-белым был "Золотой телёнок" с Юрским.

 К вопросу о "Золотом телёнке"
Познавательный сайт про Турксиб. 
"Неизвестный Турксиб" http://turksib.com/index.php 
"Стихи о Турксибе" http://turksib.com/poems.php 
Там стихи прямо под стать "Золотому телёнку".
Например,
"
У нас в Туркестане 
Хлопок цветет. 
Вода ударяет в запруды, 
И новые песни 
Дехкане поют, 
И нюхают рельсы верблюды. 
"
"
Турксиб! Спасибо за подарок!
Здесь ослепительно тепло.
Восток разглядывает Запад
сквозь запотевшее стекло. 
Пока ещё узкоколейка
распространяет креозот...
Но бисером на тюбетейках
полуденный дымится пот. 
Скажи, Рахим, не свой я разве?
Стекло вагонное - азы!
Я на песке арабской вязью
читал автографы гюрзы. 
Пускай в зубах её отрава.
Давай играть в одну игру:
то, что ты пальцем пишешь справа,
я слева позже разберу!
"  http://turksib.com/history.php 
"
Смычка Турксиба, Айна-Булак, 1930 г.  http://turksib.com/ainabulak1-1930.jpg http://turksib.com/ainabulak-1930.jpg  
"Серебряный" костыль на месте стыковки рельсов - станции Огыз-Корган (переименованной по этому поводу в Айна-Булак - "Зеркальный Ручей") - забит в 12 часов дня 28 апреля 1930 года, на 8 месяцев раньше срока. 
"

----------


## net surfer

Вот набрёл на цитаты, точнее MP3-цитаты из фильмов, может кому надо - http://beliy.ru/private/kinocitaty/

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Triton     
> 			
> 				-Были две экранизации романа «12 стульев». 
> Первая – старый черно-белый фильм (режиссер Л.Гайдай). Он короткий: то ли одна, то ли две серии. 
> 			
> 		  Почему чёрно-белый? Мне явственно помнится, что этот фильм был цветной. Чёрно-белым был "Золотой телёнок" с Юрским.   К вопросу о "Золотом телёнке"Познавательный сайт про Турксиб.  ... "

 В связи с недавними трагическими событиями кто-то (не я) вспомнил перекликающийся с этими событиями кусочек из "Золотого телёнка".   Книга была написана в 1931 году.   ::   
 ... _– Я эмир-динамит! – кричал он <Бендер>, ... – Если через два дня мы не получим приличной пищи, я взбунтую какие-либо племена. Честное слово! Назначу себя уполномоченным пророка и объявлю священную войну, джихад. Например, Дании. Зачем датчане замучили своего принца Гамлета? При современной политической обстановке даже Лига наций удовлетворится таким поводом к войне. Ей-богу, куплю у англичан на миллион винтовок, - они любят продавать огнестрельное оружие племенам, - и маршмарш в Данию. Германия пропустит в счет репараций. Представляете себе вторжение племен в Копенгаген? Впереди всех я на белом верблюде. Ах! Паниковского нет! Ему бы датского гуся! ..._
(© Ильф и Петров, «Золотой теленок», гл. 31)

----------


## Scorpio

Да, сейчас это звучит очень сильно -- я, когда услышал этот пассаж в фильме, даже вздрогнул. Даже заглянул в книгу -- может, режиссеры что-то приукрасили на злобу дня? Нет. Все точно как там.

----------


## Theodor

За точность цитирования не ручаюсь, но:
- Киса, скажите мне как художник художнику: вы рисовать умеете?

----------


## Rtyom

Leof, ты должен знать!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

хммм... это не "по семейным обстоятельствам"??? Евстигнеев так сказал?

----------


## Оля

> хммм... это не "по семейним обстоятельствам"??? Евгистнеев так сказал?

 Киса - это "Двенадцать стульев".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ах да!!!! И я это ЗНАЛ! Я подумал, "я знаю, что Ипполита Матвеевича называли в детстве киса, но не помню, что он был художником" и тогда я подумал про "обстоятельствам"...   ::  Точно, это когда они были на пароходе!

----------


## Vadim84

> хммм... это не "по семейным обстоятельствам"??? Евстигнеев так сказал?

----------


## Theodor

> ах да!!!! И я это ЗНАЛ! Я подумал, "я знаю, что Ипполита Матвеевича называли в детстве киса, но не помню, что он был художником" и тогда я подумал про "обстоятельствам"...   Точно, это когда они были на пароходе!

 А он и не было художником  ::  В том эпизоде они согласились за билеты на пароход нарисовать плакат. Поэтому в вопросе Остапа звучит ирония. Вообщем, русский юмор.

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  ах да!!!! И я это ЗНАЛ! Я подумал, "я знаю, что Ипполита Матвеевича называли в детстве киса, но не помню, что он был художником" и тогда я подумал про "обстоятельствам"...   Точно, это когда они были на пароходе!   А он и не был художником  В том эпизоде они согласились за билеты на пароход нарисовать плакат. Поэтому в вопросе Остапа звучит ирония. В общем, русский юмор.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну да, теперь вспомнил! а эта фраза откуда: 
"- Прости меня, Васенька, дуру грешную!"

----------


## Lampada

> Вот набрёл на цитаты, точнее *MP3-цитаты* из фильмов, может кому надо - http://beliy.ru/private/kinocitaty

 Чудесная страничка!  Просто сокровищница!  Если бы я учила русский, я бы выучила все эти цитаты наизусть.

----------


## Rtyom

При условии, что ты бы смотрела и понимала все эти фильмы и тебе бы это нравилось. Легко говорить будучи носителем.

----------


## kalinka

> ну да, теперь вспомнил! а эта фраза откуда: 
> "- Прости меня, Васенька, дуру грешную!"

 Ширли-мырли!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  ну да, теперь вспомнил! а эта фраза откуда: 
> "- Прости меня, Васенька, дуру грешную!"   Ширли-мырли!

 Угадала! Ты смотрела этот фильм?   ::

----------


## SSSS

- Мерином ходи, мерином!.. Век воли не видать!.. 
- Пишу я вам, дорогая Катерина Матвеевна...

----------


## Chuvak

I'll be back!!! ....

----------


## Lampada

Любимые цитаты из фильмов и мультфильмов 
ППС  - Уж послала, так послала!
ППС  - Маловато будет
ППС  - Кто здесь к примеру в цари последний? Никого?, Значит я первый!
ППС  - Ох уж эти сказочки, ох уж эти сказочники
ППС  - Мы, бояре, народ работящий!
ККЖК - Я же красивый, умный, привлекательный мужчина, в самом рассвете сил
ККЖК - Свершилось чудо, друг спас жизнь друга
ПВП  - Это ж-ж-ж- неспроста
ПВП  - И входит, и выходит
ПВП  - Без-возд-мез-но, то есть даром
НГВП - Это индейская народная изба - Фиг Вам называется
НГВП - Ваш сын, дядя Шарик
КВП  - Ура, заработала
ПЭ   - И все-таки, где же у него кнопка?
ПЭ   - Кто ударил шефа?
БР   - Это же неэстетично!
       - Зато дешево, надежно и практично!
БР   - Дитям мороженое, его бабе цветы
БР   - Сядем все!	
СМВ  - А вас Штирлиц, я попрошу остаться
ПШ   - Учись, студент!
ПШ   - А компот?
ПШ   - Кто не работает, тот ест!
ПШ   - Надо Федя, надо!
ПШ   - Огласите весь список, пжалста!
ПШ   - Какой матери? - Парижской, бога матери  
Источники цитат: 
ППС - Падал прошлогодний снег 
ККЖК - Карлсон который живет на крыше 
ПВП - Приключения Вини-Пуха 
ПВП - Приключения в Простоквашино 
КВП - Каникулы в Простоквашино 
НГВП - Новый год в Простоквашино 
ПЭ - Приключения Электроника 
БР -  Бриллиантовая рука 
СМВ - Семнадцать мгновений весны. 
ПШ - Приключения Шурика   http://stanitsa.narod.ru/07_piit/k_ermakov/citat.htm

----------

